# Noob Questions



## grint23 (Jul 15, 2012)

So I'm kind of aware of how things work with the flashing and stuff (not really) but I've got a few questions with these new leaks coming out.

1) Why do leaks happen?
2) Typically, how many leaks or how long from the first batch of leaks until the finished version is complete?
3) How do people get the first leaks? (Like do some people "accidentally" get their phone upgraded? Or do people have to manually get the leak?)
4) Do you still have to flash a leak like any other ROM?
5) Jelly bean?


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

grint23 said:


> So I'm kind of aware of how things work with the flashing and stuff (not really) but I've got a few questions with these new leaks coming out.
> 
> 1) Why do leaks happen?
> LEAKS ARE TEST VERSIONS DIRECT FROM MOTO (IN THIS CASE). THEY ARE HOSTED ON THE MOTO SERVERS FOR EASY ACCESS TO THEIR DEVELOPMENT TEAMS.
> ...


HOPE THIS IS ACCURATE AND HELPFUL, SOMEONE ELSE MAY BE ABLE TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS BETTER.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Very well answered! I'd like to think we will get JB... the bionic doesn't seem to be a "dead" phone quire yet. 
But like u said no official word on JB yet.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recall (Jul 16, 2012)

hi thanks for your infoprmation


----------



## grint23 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks that was very informative .


----------

